# Question for the women



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I am wondering how many women go through this. My wife is now 35 and had 2 kids. She has always been the type to hold things in and not expose her true feelings show that often. How do I put this. My wife tells me all the time she gets really wet. All the time but has no clue why. She needs to wear panty liners or she would soak through. I ask her why and she doesn't know. I am wondering if it possible that her body could be telling her she is horny and her mind not know?? Just today she text me that she is hory and wet. I asked her what she was thinking about and she said nothing. So is it sex or is it just her body?? Since I am a guy I have no clue. To me I thought they went hand in hand. Since she won't talk about it I might as well see how many women have seen or experienced this.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

I know of other women who are like this (not me though, except certain times of the month and then it has to do with ovulation) and I do not believe it has anything to do with sex.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

really so she might be right when she tells me she isn't thinking about sex. I really thought the 2 went together. Though I know about her ovulation. She tends to get more horny during that time.. It's a different type of wet though. From what I have seen its a different consistancy.. I like it more. :lol:


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, it is a different consistency.


----------



## ChimeIn (Oct 10, 2009)

I've heard of this happening and it could be hormonal changes due to a pre- pre-menopause state. I have the exact opposite problem... I'm in my 40's and when I AM really turned on, I have almost no wetness. It's just how my body is reacting to hormonal changes... nothing to do with sex drive or what's going on in my mind.


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Loving Husband said:


> I am wondering how many women go through this. My wife is now 35 and had 2 kids. She has always been the type to hold things in and not expose her true feelings show that often. How do I put this. My wife tells me all the time she gets really wet. All the time but has no clue why. She needs to wear panty liners or she would soak through. I ask her why and she doesn't know. I am wondering if it possible that her body could be telling her she is horny and her mind not know?? Just today she text me that she is hory and wet. I asked her what she was thinking about and she said nothing. So is it sex or is it just her body?? Since I am a guy I have no clue. To me I thought they went hand in hand. Since she won't talk about it I might as well see how many women have seen or experienced this.



lol at being horny and her mind not realizing...impossible. She is thinking about it. Probably watching porn or seen something that turned her on. I am like this and Im 29. Most of the time my husband is not around. Thats when Im most horny. However, I do have a piercing which contributes to my problem. 

I honestly think she is thinking about sex she probablay just not confortable in talking about it.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

We are very open about our sex talk. She keeps telling me she doesn't know why.. Sometimes she texts me I'm horny and I am dripping wet.. I ask her what she was thinking about and she says nothing.. She said she just feeels it.. This happened yesterday at work so I doubt it was porn.. 

As for the piercing I better not let her get on then. She thought about it. Can't imagine it worse.. LOL..


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

lol I do the same thing with my husband...we are very open with our sex talk as well even though he has somethings he is not really open about and Im just too open.

you should let her get a piercing....its fun! I love mine and cant imagine life before it hahahahaha


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

yes i can feel wet and horne for no apparent reason , different times of the month and its crazy , i dont have to be thinking or watching anything just have a inner urge to make out . hormones i guess


----------



## QuitaBee (Aug 11, 2009)

katie jane said:


> yes i can feel wet and horne for no apparent reason , different times of the month and its crazy , i dont have to be thinking or watching anything just have a inner urge to make out . hormones i guess


Same here, doesn't have to be induced by any outside influences...just my body telling me "I need some"!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This caught my attention because you mentioned that your wife will call or text you and tell you what is going on. My wife used to do the same - until I brought to her attention that it was interesting that it almost always happened in the afternoon, when I obviously wasn't, and couldn't be there. The feeling didn't carry over til I got home.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Deejo said:


> This caught my attention because you mentioned that your wife will call or text you and tell you what is going on. My wife used to do the same - until I brought to her attention that it was interesting that it almost always happened in the afternoon, when I obviously wasn't, and couldn't be there. The feeling didn't carry over til I got home.


It's the same for my wife. Then fatigue would set in and she would crash and burn by the time I could do anything. It is interesting to see that there are a lot of women that get wet and are not thinking about sex. Seems to be there head isn't insync with their body.. interesting stuff.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm more horney when I'm ovulating. I guess my body knows that this is the best time to have a baby so it makes me want sex more. 

Generally, I want sex more in the morning when I'm just waking up and I have a lot of energy. I woke hubby up just this morning so I could get some before work!


----------



## MrsSmith (Nov 10, 2009)

This is interesting to read that im not the only one that gets horny when my hubby isnt around.. I dont know why.. and also get that way for no reason somtimes...


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, that's pretty much right. Ovulation = i am horny all the time out of nothing, even if i don't think about sex. Sometimes even another man being around (which i don't even like) can make me horny, without doing nothing. 

When it comes to me, at least, wetness isn't necesarily linked to being horny. I can be wet and not horny, or very horny and not wet, or horny and wet. 

It has nothing to do with head not being in sync with the body. It's a feeling. Like when you get an itch on your arm all of a sudden. Same with that, you're just sitting there, minding your own business and suddenly you start feeling wet and horny. Yeah, sure, sex most of the time starts in the mind, but sometimes it just starts down below and the head follows


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Nekko isn't that kind of like the head not insync with the body? See as a guy what confuses me is we get hard when we are turned on and for us that means when the wind blows.. I thought wetness was the same for a women. My wife would get very wet when she is turned on.. If we were close and fooling around she gets very wet. Yet if we have a quickie that doesn't happen right away. This is why I associated wetness with very turned on. As others say they seem to get wet on their own without anybody near also.. Frustrating when the wife gets like that and then we can she isn't there any more..


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

It's just as i was explaining.I don't speak for every other woman. I'm just speaking for me. Arrousal doesn't *only* come from being stimulated in some way (which for men is usually seing a hot woman). 
I can get arroused by smelling some nice male perfume, not knowing who it belongs to. I can get arroused by smelling vanilla and remembering some sexy moment. I can get arroused by feeling sexy. I sometimes got arroused when i wore sexy stockings under my work clothes. 

Aside from that wetness without arrousal also probably comes from the monthly cycle too, ensuring that everything is working properly down there (from what i noticed).

Also, when a long time goes by without sex, i just feel arroused for no reason at all, not figuring out myself what brought it on. Best explanation i can find for this is that it might be like your morning wood. You wake up and you just have it. Well, i wake up in the middle of the day feeling arroused and rather wet, for no reason. Guess it's just my body telling me that i'm in good condition to have sex. That's the way i see it.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

yep, I am the same - i always get horny when he's not home... maybe the presence of our men make us less horny? lol


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been thinking about being more horney when my husband isn't around and I realized it happened to me yesterday.

I was sitting at work and out of nowhere I felt really turned on and thought of my husband. I wanted to text him a sexy message, but I forgot my phone at home. Like I said we work different shifts, so I knew he wouldn't be home when I got there. The entire ride home I couldn't wait to get my phone so I could text him. I was really hot!

As soon as I walked through the door and saw the floor not vacuumed, dishes in the sink, clutter all around, and a general lack of consideration that I don't want to come home to a dirty house, my desire completely evaporated. Not only did I not want to text him a sexy message, I wanted to text him telling him my displeasure about having to clean up after him and the kids when I got home. 

I went from hot to cold in a matter of seconds. I think that's why I'm more amorous when my husband isn't around. I romantize him and it makes me want him, but when reality sets in I lose that loving feeling almost instantly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

themrs said:


> I went from hot to cold in a matter of seconds. I think that's why I'm more amorous when my husband isn't around. I romantize him and it makes me want him, but when reality sets in I lose that loving feeling almost instantly.


Our circumstances involved a host of issues sexual and otherwise - but the core was the same. We joked about it ... for a while. It was made even worse (from my perspective) if she informed she had masturbated as a result.

Unfortunately, reality is the place we have to deal with each other. I'd recommend telling him exactly what you just posted - and don't forget your phone next time ... and tell him that a clean house makes you hot.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Our circumstances involved a host of issues sexual and otherwise - but the core was the same. We joked about it ... for a while. It was made even worse (from my perspective) if she informed she had masturbated as a result.
> 
> Unfortunately, reality is the place we have to deal with each other in. I'd recommend telling him exactly what you just posted.


What I do is try to connect with him in some way while I'm feeling hot. Whether it's text him or call him or shoot him an email. That way, he'll want to make me hot when I do see him. He'll at least know it WAS on my mind, even if the feeling has passed.

And sometimes it's nothing he did that makes the feeling go away. Many times it's the kids, or problems at work, or an arguement with a friend that takes away my mood. It seems I do not possess a filter that allows me to keep all of those distractions out of my mind and stay in the mood.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Life is hard on relationships and the more complicated it is the harder it is. At least your trying.. I have grown that with most women who have kids that their labido is higher in the morning/afternoon then the night. I know thats how it is for the wife. Though when she makes that effort she is rewarded.. It's just trying to get her to that point...


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Nekko said:


> It's just as i was explaining.I don't speak for every other woman. I'm just speaking for me. Arrousal doesn't *only* come from being stimulated in some way (which for men is usually seing a hot woman).
> I can get arroused by smelling some nice male perfume, not knowing who it belongs to. I can get arroused by smelling vanilla and remembering some sexy moment. I can get arroused by feeling sexy. I sometimes got arroused when i wore sexy stockings under my work clothes.
> 
> Aside from that wetness without arrousal also probably comes from the monthly cycle too, ensuring that everything is working properly down there (from what i noticed).
> ...



This is so me...lol

and to add my two cents, when Im home alone it is VERY quiet...meaning NO KIDS!!!! OMG that is a turn on, NO KIDS to ruin the mood. I can pop a bottle, turn on some music and lounge around.

Hmmm maybe its the kids lol

I do text him while at work and even send pics as well but the fantasy sort of dies when all I get in return is..."Ummm ok"; "Wow"; "Why are you awake?" so yea :scratchhead:


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL I am home this morning with NO KIDS and I am blasting music and visiting this site. I need to get stuff done around the house but this feels good. BTW I am also texting the wife about being with her.. Funny how we all can have marriages when we have time.. The one aspect none of us seem to have. This is why I am moving to Florida. To slow down and have more time..


----------



## mamablue (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry if this is repetitive, I didnt read all of the responses. I have a similar "problem" since having my daughter and asked my OBGYN about it. He explained to me that after a couple has a baby together or just become closer, more in love and trust eachother more, they are physically aroused more often. It IS sexual and it means that she is in love with you and just wants to be with you all the time. What a compliment!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know where all of these other women are coming from, if I am "wet" down there, I am RIPE to go! 

For me, this was always common around ovulation (and I was hornier at that time), then in my 40's, WOW, something happened where it was happening all darn day, I feel this IS hormonal. I know I made the connection with myself ! 

Whether the brain makes the connection or not is unfortunate, but if I was the husband, Hey --just take advantage of it- Persuade her to BELIEVE she wants /needs it ! And enjoy. 

Obviously whether she realizes it or not, she IS ripe for you!


----------



## Red_Riding_Hood (Apr 28, 2010)

themrs said:


> I have been thinking about being more horney when my husband isn't around and I realized it happened to me yesterday.
> 
> I was sitting at work and out of nowhere I felt really turned on and thought of my husband. I wanted to text him a sexy message, but I forgot my phone at home. Like I said we work different shifts, so I knew he wouldn't be home when I got there. The entire ride home I couldn't wait to get my phone so I could text him. I was really hot!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this! Now this isn't EXACTLY my situation, because I don't have kids, but you just described exactly how I feel a lot. I keep thinking, "What the hell is wrong with me? Why am I here thinking I'm horny and I wanna make out with my husband, and then when he gets home it has completly vanished?" I thought there was something wrong with me. 

My problem is, first of all, he gets home late and by that time its like a sugar crash... sure I was horny a few hours ago, but how long do you expect that to last? And second of all, during the day sometimes I get the sort of chemical, horny for no apparent reason affect, and I'm thinking a hot make out session is in order, and then my husbands kisses me and can actually turn me off! I hate the way he kisses me now and I don't know what to do! When we were dating it was very tender and passionate and the perfect amount of tongue. Now he jams his tongue down my throat and slobbers all over me and I'm expected to say, take me now?


----------



## troubledbeyondhope (Jul 2, 2010)

Your wife is having what is called a discharge. I started doing that when I was 15 and had not even started my menstrual cycles yet. My mom took me to the doctor, he said his wife does the same thing it is just a discharge and some women do it and some don't. There is nothing we can do about it and it has no relation to sex. Although it is very annoying, but it is a fact of life for some women. Hope this helps. I'm new on here so, sorry for replying so late.


----------



## bella09 (Jul 5, 2010)

Loving husband- I think this was her way of telling you that at this particular time of day she's feeling a "certain way" and is probably hoping for some spontaneity from you especially if she is more passive and keeps things in. She most likely doesn't feel comfortable talking in a more vulgar sense or else she would come right out and say it. If it just happened a few times, I would say maybe just hormones. This is happening every single day around the same time, so take advantage of that on the days that she's home with you. Arrange for the kids to have a play date or hire a sitter and see what happens when you take charge...just a thought.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no sex drive but on occasion, I am wet all day long. But not horny in the slightest. For me it has nothing to do with sex - it's just a bodily thing. I read somewhere that it has something to do with the vagina's self-cleaning mechanism. I find these days to be a bit gross but it's ok because I realise... I'm clean! haha  But explaining it to my husband (he automatically assumes it means I'm horny) is another matter altogether!


----------

